# 5 Week Turinabol LV/AndroHard/Winstrol



## aMino.aCids (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for some insight on my cycle. 

This is going to be my fourth cycle, but it's my first time using dry compounds.

I'm already decently cut right now, but I'm looking to lose a bit more body fat while upping my strength.

I have a few specific questions:
-Is adding the winstrol overkill/a bad idea?
-Is 4 weeks PCT on 20mg Nolva ED good enough?
-Will taking creatine on cycle help keep my joints lubricated, considering how insanely dry I will be?

wk1: AH - 250mg ED, TB - 60mg ED
wk2: AH - 300mg ED, TB - 90mg ED
wk3: AH - 350mg ED, TB - 90mg ED, 65mg Winstrol
wk4: AH - 400mg ED, TB - 90mg ED, 65mg Winstrol
wk5: AH - 450mg ED, TB - 90mg ED, 65mg Winstrol


----------



## aMino.aCids (Oct 26, 2010)

I forgot to mention, today was day 5 of my cycle, so I've already been on the Androhard and Turinabol.

I can already notice some _slight_ joint pain and increased vascularity/pumps, and I know Turinabol at such dosages typically yield good results, but my friend gave me 21 65mg winstrols for free.  

I figured I would use them all in conjunction, considering I've heard AndroHard is pretty mild.


----------



## aMino.aCids (Oct 26, 2010)

Also forgot to mention... I'm 24, 180lbs, 10% body fat, 3.5 years of consistent lifting, 6 days a week;two-a-days, and my diet is quite strict.

I probably consume around 250g protein, under 50g fat, and 400g carbs (mostly complex) a day.


----------



## aMino.aCids (Oct 26, 2010)

im on a budget, slut.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 27, 2010)

Seems like oils are way more affordable than Orals. IMO.


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 27, 2010)

Turanabol is expensive. You could get min 10 ml for what 100 tabs of tbol costs. Unless your source runs some special on tbol.


----------



## aMino.aCids (Oct 27, 2010)

Turinabol LV aka H-Drol, not actual Turanabol.  Well at least very similar to H-Drol..

It was pretty damn affordable too, 125 30mg doses for $50, but that's aside the point.  I'll be sure to move on to injectable compounds for my next bulk with maybe only dbol as a kickstart.  

Any other critiques I could get?


----------



## 45ACP (Oct 27, 2010)

Add an injectable.

I know that is not what you want to hear, but my .02 worth.


----------



## aMino.aCids (Oct 27, 2010)

As in, replace the oral winstrol with injectable winstrol?


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2010)

aMino.aCids said:


> As in, replace the oral winstrol with injectable winstrol?


 
dude just dont run shit because you are obviously clueless


----------



## aMino.aCids (Oct 27, 2010)

haha, gotta love the internet elitism. good advice is rare for people that actually are in need of some advice eh?


----------



## muscle37 (Oct 29, 2010)

first of all i run gear and have for a long time. i also have an extensive medical background with a major focus on hepatology. being i work in transplant. an all oral cycle is insane. you liver really hates you right now. i may do t bol or dbol for the first four weeks of my cycle as a kick start until the esters of my injectibles kick in. what you are doing is prob good for what results you want its just not the right way of doing it. every source i know the inj are cheaper than the orals. with a 100 tabs of anything being 50 bucks and inj like deca and test starting as low as 25-30 bucks. if u want to be lean and hard while getting big and just being an all around bad ass. scratch all of it and take some trenbolone enanthate being a long ester it will be cheaper than the acetate. its 5x more anabolic than test w/out converting estrogen. of course do ur PCT as normal afterwards. also for the types of gains it seems you are looking for consdier peptides like IGF DES 1,3 or IGF LR3 for four week intervals. works great and since it works by causing muscle cell hyperplasia and new muscle cell formation all gains are pretty much retained. it also blocks the formation of lactic acid so you can go balls to the wall during your workouts and train more often since lactic acid is the main culprit in soreness and slowing recovery. before venturing into the world of peptides make sure you do your homework as it can be complicating from a math and reconstitution standpoint, but its def worth it if you know what your doing. since it plays off your bodies own growth hormone by being a precursor to it and increasing levels of it its also great to take between cycles when you start ur PCT.


----------



## aMino.aCids (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice bro, I will take it to heart.  I'm still going to run this cycle, but for the future, I'll be sure to use an injectable compound as a base for my bulk.


----------



## fredlabrute (Nov 6, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> first of all i run gear and have for a long time. i also have an extensive medical background with a major focus on hepatology. being i work in transplant. an all oral cycle is insane. you liver really hates you right now. i may do t bol or dbol for the first four weeks of my cycle as a kick start until the esters of my injectibles kick in. what you are doing is prob good for what results you want its just not the right way of doing it. every source i know the inj are cheaper than the orals. with a 100 tabs of anything being 50 bucks and inj like deca and test starting as low as 25-30 bucks. if u want to be lean and hard while getting big and just being an all around bad ass. scratch all of it and take some trenbolone enanthate being a long ester it will be cheaper than the acetate. its 5x more anabolic than test w/out converting estrogen. of course do ur PCT as normal afterwards. also for the types of gains it seems you are looking for consdier peptides like IGF DES 1,3 or IGF LR3 for four week intervals. works great and since it works by causing muscle cell hyperplasia and new muscle cell formation all gains are pretty much retained. it also blocks the formation of lactic acid so you can go balls to the wall during your workouts and train more often since lactic acid is the main culprit in soreness and slowing recovery. before venturing into the world of peptides make sure you do your homework as it can be complicating from a math and reconstitution standpoint, but its def worth it if you know what your doing. since it plays off your bodies own growth hormone by being a precursor to it and increasing levels of it its also great to take between cycles when you start ur PCT.



Seems like all he has done is ph and some kind of orals...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 9, 2010)

aMino.aCids said:


> Thanks for the advice bro, I will take it to heart.  I'm still going to run this cycle, but for the future, I'll be sure to use an injectable compound as a base for my bulk.



Are you still running this?  Do you have any updates for us?


----------



## aMino.aCids (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm still running this according to plan.  Today is the start of day 20 and everything has been responding nicely.  I have so many new veins surfacing in my forearms, shoulders, chest, and legs.  I haven't monitored my strength closely, but I feel much stronger.  The turinabol is a lot stronger than I previously predicted.  I've gained about 8-10lbs while losing body fat on my cut so far... incredible.


----------

